# Goldens born in September 2021



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members who have a pup born in September 2021.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

That’s us! Emmett’s birthday is Sept 22, 2021
3.5 months old and 26.6lbs and smart as a whip! He never had one accident in the house and has been going to the door for weeks now on his own to go out. He is fully crate trained without a peep sleeps all night 9pm-6am. He loves the car and is my social butterfly loves every person and dog he meets! He knows how to sit, lie down, shake a paw, stay, come, and wait for his food.
He is such a joy and has the sweetest chill temperament.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

19 weeks old today! Time sure flies! 
Emmett is 34.8lbs and smart as a whip! Loves to retrieve, play hide and seek and all puzzle games. He's part way through teething and he is a breeze. Not a chewer on anything other than his toys. He loves to sit next to me and asks for help to hold his raw turkey neck while eating it. He truly is my ❤ dog, an old soul and gentle soul.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jasmyne said:


> 19 weeks old today! Time sure flies!
> Emmett is 34.8lbs and smart as a whip! Loves to retrieve, play hide and seek and all puzzle games. He's part way through teething and he is a breeze. Not a chewer on anything other than his toys. He loves to sit next to me and asks for help to hold his raw turkey neck while eating it. He truly is my ❤ dog, an old soul and gentle soul.
> View attachment 889282
> 
> View attachment 889283



Emmett sure is a cute little guy!


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Emmett sure is a cute little guy!


Thank you 😊


----------

